# New pond



## bcraley76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Can anyone give me a budget number to work with for having a new pond dug? Any recommendations on pond builders in Delaware Co?


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I am pricing one out in Union County. I have 2 prices so far. Both were around $10,000 for a half acre. I had test holes dug 2 weeks ago. The costs depends somewhat on the contour of the land and soil type.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

How big a pond, how much grading or hauling away the dirt, etc ?
Have a rep from the county soil & water to your site & pick their brain.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Muddy, who have you gotten quotes from?


----------



## bcraley76 (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm thinking maybe 1/3 of an acre. It's a brand new home site... house not yet under construction. So I anticipate very little haul away.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Bill Grilliot and Jason Goodwin. I talked to Robinson, he is supposed to get back to me in a year or so, so I gave up on that lead. I called several others who never returned my calls. Goodwin dug the test holes and seems more on the ball and on the same page as the SWCD.


----------



## Taco (Jan 4, 2009)

I had Matt Clem (Gradeworks) do mine. That was about 8 years ago. He is out of Cleveland area but came down to Delaware to do mine. I did a google search and his company came up with a facebook page, phone number is still the same.

Delaware Soil and Water was useless for me. My pond was already here when i bought the land but it was leaking. They wouldn't even give me contractors, i had to call around on my own.

If you want more info, send me a PM.


----------

